# miniDSP which one?



## berrmich (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi. I am building 2x LMS ultras, sealed 4cuft powered by SP12000. I have a pioneer elite now but will be getting an 8801. I'm assuming that I want a miniDSP for the subs? Which one do I order? I'm assuming the balanced version since everything will be XLR? 

Thanks!!

-Mike


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

The 2x4 balanced with an advanced 2way stereo plugin. 

Subs running on 220V - I like that. Home use or pro?


----------



## berrmich (Oct 24, 2014)

GCG said:


> The 2x4 balanced with an advanced 2way stereo plugin.
> 
> Subs running on 220V - I like that. Home use or pro?


Home use.  is this the one? http://www.minidsp.com/products/minidsp-in-a-box/minidsp-balanced-2x4

I was going to get with UMIK1.. Anything else I need?

Mike


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Yup, that's the one. You'll need a 12 volt ac power adapter positive center. Like this: http://www.amazon.com/JACKYLED-Switching-Power-Supply-Adapter/dp/B006NTNGN0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1414190320&sr=8-1&keywords=12+volt+power+adapter

Get the UMIK-1 from Cross Spectrum. They do a custom calibration and supply you with 6 different calibration files (see their site) and you still get to download the one from MiniDSP. They're not taking orders right now due to a backlog but it'd be worth the wait. Last time I checked it was $104.00 shipped to CONUS.


----------

